# Benjamin Moore interior repaint



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a chance to walk through a house we recently finished painting for a contractor the day before the homeowner moved in. All walls are BM RS eggshell, trim and doors advanced satin (253 primer), and ceilings are 508. All surfaces were primed and double top coated. The house is a 1920s small two story






in Seattle. I tried to capture the awesomeness of 508 ceiling paint, but my photography skills are lacking.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I had a chance to walk through a house we recently finished painting for a contractor the day before the homeowner moved in. All walls are BM RS eggshell, trim and doors advanced satin (253 primer), and ceilings are 508. All surfaces were primed and double top coated. The house is a 1920s small two story
> View attachment 22559
> in Seattle. I tried to capture the awesomeness of 508 ceiling paint, but my photography skills are lacking.


I'm thinking of hiring a pro to take pictures for us of some houses this summer. My photog skills well they really really stink.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The lighting was poor, but that paint job still shined through. Those doors rocked dude. Great job.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The lighting was poor, but that paint job still shined through. Those doors rocked dude. Great job.


it would have probably been a good idea to turn on all the lights for my photo shoot! I guess that's why I'm a painter and not a photographer. Thanks for the compliment on the doors, advanced satin rocks!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> it would have probably been a good idea to turn on all the lights for my photo shoot! I guess that's why I'm a painter and not a photographer.


LOL, I'm the same way. I have _so_ many pictures on my phone that are totally useless, because I suck as a photographer.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That is reall sweet

Didn't think advanced satin had enough sheen until seeing these pics
Classy indeed


----------



## sidingcontractors (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks great! Well at least now you know you have to use more lights next time.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> I'm thinking of hiring a pro to take pictures for us of some houses this summer. My photog skills well they really really stink.


Lol, Dave, you beat around the bush there eh? Didn't want to tell excel the pictures weren't that good, so you let me know you might get a photographer for your own jobs hahaha that cracked me up..

Excel.. Photos do not do it justice I don't think. It looks like you guys did an awesome job in there! I bet the home owners are pumped to be moving in to that classy place!! Keep it up.. and like the others said, the trim and doors look awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wje said:


> Lol, Dave, you beat around the bush there eh? Didn't want to tell excel the pictures weren't that good, so you let me know you might get a photographer for your own jobs hahaha that cracked me up..
> 
> Excel.. Photos do not do it justice I don't think. It looks like you guys did an awesome job in there! I bet the home owners are pumped to be moving in to that classy place!! Keep it up.. and like the others said, the trim and doors look awesome!:thumbsup:


His pictures are better than most of mine. Look at our FB page you will agree I stink at it lol. :yes: I have a friend who will take some good pictures for me for cheap money as long as I give him credit. Plus half the time I forget to take either before or after pics which doesn't help if I want to post some.

I do agree the doors look amazing. Very nice paint job.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Very nice paint job. What application method did you use for finishing on trim and doors?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

What is it you like about the 508?
I've yet to try it.

The black hardware simply POPS against that satin white finish.

Getting good pics which highlight the quality of work are tough.
I shot over 2000 to get a few decent shots for a website.

If anyone hires a pro photographer, I'd be interested to hear how that goes.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

There's just something about a _professional_ paint job.

Beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Cd, and wje: trust me that my feelings are very far from being hurt from criticizing my photography. It's part ignorance and part laziness on my part for not turning on the lights and using my iPhone for a camera. I've been in a house touching-up during a professional photo shoot. It involved two guys, and several crates of equipment, lights and electronics. They were there when I arrived in the morning and when I left six hours later. It must have cost thousands. I bet a semi talented hobbyist with a quality digital SLR would produce an acceptable quality result for most though. I can imagine there is a photography message board that hates on iPhones like we hate on Behr and HD.

Gramps: the doors were sprayed with an airless and a ff310 or 410.

Monstertruck: if you have ever had a problem with critical lighting, angular sheen, or lap marks, then 508 will be your best friend. It's a true flat, covers amazing, and I've never experienced any of the aforementioned problems with it. To top it off, it touches up better than any other ceiling paint I've tried. It's simply, in my opinion, the perfect ceiling paint.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Excel-lent!:thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Was it anew house? Remodel?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

wje said:


> Was it anew house? Remodel?


remodeled built in the 1920s. Mix of plaster and drywall, old and new trim and doors.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Remind us dummies, 508 is their "waterborne ceiling paint" or "muresco"?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

508 is WB ceiling paint


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you noticed a difference between the 508 and muresco then? If so, what?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I love these type of homes. They use space perfectly. 
Very nice work. These homeowners get to live in a truly professionally painted home.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome work bro. It is so hard getting good pics. I find that kitchens are often well lit, and come out well. A lot of rooms it's so hard to get a good pic. Of course I'm usually using my iPhone too, so that probably explains it. I like your comment Excel about how photo forums dump on iPhone pics like we dump on Behr! Classic. 




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------

